# Fun trip on "Miss Scarlet"



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy Jeremy called me thur. night and wanted me to go with them friday around lunch time, well,,, ok!! I have not fished their 65 foot Hat. Wow what a machine!! left out of Lost Key Marina 11:30 am friday. Headed south and before ya know it we were getting off the throttles and putting lines in. VERY ugly weather! First knock down we boated a nice size black fin tuna. A little later we boated a nice cow dolphin. Not too bad in this crappy weather! around 7:30 we get a double yellow fin bite. One of them pulls the hook right away. the other Rich fights for an hour only to run under the boat and pop the leader!! Dang it!! We get on the sea anchor for the long night of storms and start going for the broad bills. They tell me the next morning that they had lost a nice one due to the parachute. Dang the luck! Lines in at 06:15 (they tell me! i was still sleeping) and we are fishing again. Fished and fished and at 86 miles south east of the pass we turned and started fishing home. We had a bill fish attack one of our baits but never found the steel. Around 2:30 we hear drag!! Fish on!! We have a white hooked up! Rich is in the chair and the fight is on. I got the video camera and caught all of the jumps right at the boat!! Cool!!. A quick leader grab, tag stick in action and the fish is released in great shape to fight another day!! No more bites and we break camp around 6pm and head to the house. About 5 miles from the pass Jeremy yells "what the heck is that?!!" (well he yelled something like that!) We almost ran over a 20 foot whale shark! I get the video out again and we catch 3 cobia off of him. all small and released. I don't have any pictures but i do have some great video. We also green egged 3 times while out!! Had a great time and look forward to going again!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Grill and release its the next best thing.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Scott, :clap

That's a beautiful boat.Catching fish and green egg,can't get much better than that!!! :letsdrink

Very jealous!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Where were you fishing and how were the conditions through out. I am putting together a trip for Friday Saturday and trying to figure out whereto go


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice Scott,Yvonne and I went Sunday to Nipple and Edge and only managed a couple blackfins and alot short strike popped clips.Randy


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Good Job Sott,

I don't know which I am hating you more for the fishing or the green egg. Maybe will see over at Island Cove here soon


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the bill. Did you celebrate with a bushwhacker afterwards? It is tradition, you know!


----------

